# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Pyetje pediatrit...

## macia_blu

Nuk  e kam fjalen per kapsllekun intelektual....(lol)!


Si mund te ndihmohet nje femije i porsalindur , i cili vuan nga te mos dalja jashte, nderkohe qe usheqehet me  qumeshet artificial. (formula)? Mos me thuaj me leng frute (kumbulle) sepse ky lengu nuk punoji! Jam perpjekur ti nderroj llojin e formules, dhe asnje ndryshim. Kam pyetur pediatrin (me ka qelluar nje qullce indiane qe nuk di as anglisht, dhe lere mos e nga se c'sugjerim profesional me ka dhene (edhe gjyshja ime do me kish sugjeruar dicka me te vlefshme).
I dashur pediater, po te shkruaj ketu sepse takimin me pediatrin e kam mbas 1 jave, e keshtu qe per kete jave te ndermjetme mbase (shpresoj) te me ndihmosh .
Me shume padurim e respekt Macia blu!

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

eh oj mace, te kisha thene une qe duhet shkolla por ti nuk me degjove  :buzeqeshje:  dhe jo shkolle qe te te beje te dukesh i mencur se ajo eshte kollaj, por shkolle qe te te luaje nga mente fare (ce do qe s'na e mban per kete te fundit)

Pyetjes tani:
Po te kish qene per vajzen time, ka rrezik qe edhe zotin te mos e besoja, e jo me pastaj mjeket pediater te forumit. Nejse thuaj.  Shko e nderroje ate trutharen, pediatren, ate bej.

Disa keshilla pa zarar:
Nuk e di nese ke mundesi ta ushqesh nga gjiri, por ky i fundit eshte "less likely" qe femija te vuaje nga kapslleku.  Formulat i kane keto probleme. Lengjet ndihmojne gjithashtu (nuk eshte e thene te jete leng kumbulle; mund te jete edhe uje). Banjot me uje te ngrohte i bejne mire. 

ps. moj po qe te paskan erdhur mente ty, kjo eshte e sigurt. S'me dukesh hic si "leonke" dmth me nerva nga pagjumesia sic jane zakonisht nenat ne muajt e pare te lindjes. Sic duket vogelushja eshte shume e urte...nuk i ka ngjare hic mamit (lol). Nje here congrats qe linde, dhe dy here congrats qe bere cupe.

----------


## angeldust

Ve bast qe gjyshja do te te kishte thene te zieje gjethe mëllage dhe t'i jepje lengun.  :ngerdheshje:  (Eshte nje me nje, vertet, "senna" me suket e quajne ne anglisht dhe perdoret gjeresisht gjithashtu edhe ketu ne US, sigurisht e riformuluar ne tableta.)

Nejse, doktori ilac nuk do te te jape sepse femijeve kaq te vegjel ( sa u be e jotja, 1-2 muaj? me c'kam lexuar...) nuk ju jepen ilace per kete gje. Po te ishte mbi 6 muaj mund te provoje me ndonje supost (supository) glicerine qe e gjen besoj pa recete ne farmaci, dhe kjo do ndihmonte, por tani per tani kjo nuk rekomandohet. As senna me lart nuk rekomandohet per kaq te vegjel.

Sic tha Cupka, 99% e shanseve eshte qe kjo vjen nga formula. Si fillim ji e sigurt qe femija po pi uje mjaftueshem. Provo t'ja perziesh formulen me pak qumesht gjiri, per t'i bere nje tranzicion me te bute nga qumeshti i gjirit tek formula. Ose shtoji formules 1 deri 2 ounce (30-59 ml) uje ekstra.

Nga statistikat te sapolindurit mund te kene 4 jashteqitje ne dite, nganjehere edhe nje ne dite, kurse ata qe ushqehen me qumesht gjiri mund te kene jashteqitje cdo here qe ushqehen.

Mund te ndihmoje mjekun nqs. mban shenim daten, oren, pamjen e jashtme te poop-it te femijes, etj. ... mundohu te besh ndonje si tip tabele t'ja tregosh pediatres kur te shkosh per takim, nqs. femija del jashte, dhe nqs. do kesh ende nevoje per pediatren mbas nje jave. Shpresoj dhe besoj se deri atehere kjo do te jete zgjidhur.


Hajde pra jete te gjate vajzes!  :buzeqeshje:  Urime dhe ty.

P.S.: Nuk na the nje gje te rendesishme, sa kohe ka kjo gje qe vazhdon?

----------


## miki_al2001

ej macja blu  edhe pse nuk jam pediater por ortoped mund te te jap nje informacion qe te te vleje.ndersa nje dikush pi korce cupke mbase ska femije se nese do kishte le qe pediatret do ti besonte por per shendetin e femijes se saj ka rrezik te besonte dhe dervishet.kapslleku (konstipacioni) ndodh normalisht tek femijet e posalindur kur femija kalon nga qumesht natyral (gjiri)ne formula sidomos ne 2 -3 javeshin e pare te lindjes.Une do te rekomandoja te shtosh pak me teper uje ne formulen e bebit tuaj per disa jave  derisa te kaloje konstipacioni.Eshte e rendesishme per prinderit te dijne se shpeshhere fecet e femijes do te dalin me veshtiresi.fytyra e femijes mund te skuqet nga sikleti dhe fekalet nese jane te buta atehere nuk ka vend per tu shqetesuar.nje nder shkaqet kryesore te konstipacionit pra eshte ndryshimi i dietes,mos marrja e sasise se nevojshme te lengjeve,une jam i sigurt se do ti kaloje.nese fecet jane te forta dhe ai ka dhimbje gjate nxjerrjes biles dhe copa te vogla gjaku atehere ndryshon puna.
pra shto rreth 1 fl oz (30 ml) tek formula per 2 -3 javet e para.
uroj qe ti kaloje me shpejt

----------


## Lexuesja

> Nuk  e kam fjalen per kapsllekun intelektual....(lol)!
> 
> 
> Si mund te ndihmohet nje femije i porsalindur , i cili vuan nga te mos dalja jashte, nderkohe qe usheqehet me  qumeshet artificial. (formula)? Mos me thuaj me leng frute (kumbulle) sepse ky lengu nuk punoji! Jam perpjekur ti nderroj llojin e formules, dhe asnje ndryshim. Kam pyetur pediatrin (me ka qelluar nje qullce indiane qe nuk di as anglisht, dhe lere mos e nga se c'sugjerim profesional me ka dhene (edhe gjyshja ime do me kish sugjeruar dicka me te vlefshme).
> I dashur pediater, po te shkruaj ketu sepse takimin me pediatrin e kam mbas 1 jave, e keshtu qe per kete jave te ndermjetme mbase (shpresoj) te me ndihmosh .
> Me shume padurim e respekt Macia blu!


E Dashur Elinda !

Ne radhe te pare po  me vjen mire qe je bere mama , dhe te uroj Te rroje Eva , jete te gjate .


Nuk e di se c'fare qumeshti perdor , sepse per femije ka qinda lloje qumshti , por e mira eshte per kete te konsultohesh me mjekun .
Ndonjehere ne nenat abuzojm me qumshtin , duke e bere sa me te trashe , qe femije te shtoje sa me shpejt ne peshe . Kjo eshte komlet gabim . Duhet vetem ti referohemi asaj c'fare eshte shkruar ne kuti , dmth masat e qumshit dhe te ujit .
Por ne kete rast , kur femija ka kapsillik , mund te keshilloja qe mundesh dhe ta hollosh pak me shume se normalja , dmth ti hedhesh pak me shume uje .

Do te keshilloja qe te perdorje sa me teper caj , ku mundet ta gjesh ne farmaci ose dhe aty ku shiten produkte per femije . Quhet  Fencheltee qe eshte nje nga cajet me te mira per femijet e porsalindur . Ky lloj caji ndihmon te porsalindurit ne procesin e tretjes se ushqimit , shuan etjen , qeteson dhimjet e barkut , dhe shume funksione te tjera . Me sa di une eshte lule blini , ne mos kam gabuar .

Po te coj dhe ne anglisht nje foto , dhe se cfare permban ky lloj caji .

Humana Fenchel dte with Kuemmel is better-tasting Durstloe for babies starting from the 2. Life week. Admits for its do good-ends effect with blowing and cramping. Baby-fair fenchel dte without coloring material additives, without preservatives without artificial flavour materials contains lactose, lactose added: Lactose, Maltodextrin, Fenchelextrakt, Kuemmelextrakt, Fencheloel



Miqesisht Lexusja

----------


## shkodrane82

Sic lexova dhe me nalt ka te beje dhe lloji i qumshtit qe i jep per me ta ba kaps. Une nuk kam pase probleme me djalin ndonjehere por vetem nje here 
qe e mbaj mend qe ishte kaps doktori i djalit ( qe eshte i mrekullueshem ) me sugjeroj qe te perdorja pak vaj ulliri. Dmth me nje pastruese veshesh ta ngjyje pak ne vaj dhe e di vete se ca bahet tjeter....lol.
Kurse nje shoqja ime ka probleme shume me djalin me kapsllekun. Ja ka nderru 
qumshtin dhe ja ka ba 2% sepse ka mendu se ja ben ai. Ja ka evitu cerealin krejtesisht.
Une nuk e di sesa muajshe eshte vajza por nqs i ke fillu ushqimet evitoja
 bananen dhe cerealin. Eshte nje ilac qe ta jep doktori me recete i cili merret
 per lirim, dhe ta  lesh ne legen me uje ti ben mire shume. Por dhe dicka tjeter te them qe andej nga Shqiperia thone qe kur femija eshte kaps nuk eshte ndonje gje e madhe, pasi eshte duke vene shendet. 
Dmth behet fjale jo per kapsllek me jave.
Isha te lirohet sa me shpejt e dashur se e di se ndihesh pak ne stres..i kam
 kalu vete.
E pac me jete dhe u befte 100 vjece ... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Pershendetje Elinda,

Ne radhe te pare jete te gjate vajzes.

Ne lidhje me kapsllikun megjithese nuk jam mjek, te keshilloj nese ke mundesi dhe nese mund te arrihet leng KIWI. Ky frut kerkohet shume ne Shqiperi dhe i ndihmon po aq shume ata qe jane kaps (e kam nga pervoja me time me), nderkohe qe per tim vella kur ka qene i vogel kane perdorur shume vaj ulliri.

Nuk di nese tre kam thene dicka te sakte dhe te vlefshme.

----------


## PINK

Cudi si ska bere derman lengu i kumbulles .......... une njehere mora me vete ne pune nje shishe te madhe me leng organik kumbulle (100% ) dhe god .. mora ne qafe nja 5 veta njehere .. i zuri nje bark qe cte te thom ... sa here e kujtojme ne pune qeshim me te madhe ...po varet dhe nga organizmi ....

nejse dhe lengu i kivit sic thote Xhuxhu eshte dore me nje ....dhe ajo metoda e Shkodranes ta rekomandojne pediatret ... me vaj ulliri e lehteson ne jashteqitje 

Urime per bebin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## macia_blu

QE do vdes une per forumin i shalla.
Ju betohem me keni ndihmuar vertete shume (mama injorante dhe frikacake hesapi).
Perdora pak caj, (kamomil) dhe i hollova qumeshtin e formules , dhe e besoni se sot po fluturoj nga lumturia. Cdo gje u normalizua.... Ju falenderoj nga zemra.
Per kureshtaret....
Eva ka lindur me 29 qershor 2005, dmth eshte ne javet e para te lindjes. E ushqej me formula Similac - Ifant formula with Iron. Qumesht gjiri asnje dite dhe asnje pike.
(uji i kam dhene vetem dje qe kur ka lindur se pediatria me tha mos ijep asnje pike uji. I hollova nje cike edhe formulen . o nene si fle.... si engjell.
Faleminderit per keshillat- ndihmen dhe urimet.
Sinqerisht macia blu (elinda)...

----------

